# voy a instalar gentoo en un cd duo. unas preguntas [cerrado]

## zorth

hola chicos.

hace la tira que no pasaba por los foros, y me asalta una duda:

he montado este finde mi nuevo equipo, un c2 duo E6600 a lo grande y por ahora, he puesto windows para ir tirando y ahora mismo, voy a bajarme la iso para liarme a instalar gentoo pero... tengo unas duditas:

1. el manual para instalarlo a seguir, es el de amd64 no? vale este en español o esta desactualizado ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap6

es que el manual tengo que llevarlo a una copisteria para que me lo impriman   :Embarassed: 

2. he de bajarme la iso para amd64 ? o me bajo este livecd que he visto mirando en el foro y sigo el manual de de amd64 para instalarlo desde esa livecd con soporte para jmicron ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387-highlight-conroe.html

desde el 2003 que instale el gentoo 1.4 ha llovido mucho y ando perdido   :Rolling Eyes: 

espero que no moleste este post al mas puro estilo noob... 

saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## diegoto

Mira, yo tengo JMICRON con un Pentium Dual Core. Lo que hice fue arrancar con el CD con soporte con jmicron ya que los muchachos de gentoo todavía no largaron una version con el kernel nuevo y soporte de jmicron.

Por lo tanto baja http://s21.quicksharing.com/v/3234383/amd64_r5.tar.bz2.html qe viene con soporte de jmicron, y luego segui el manual de amd64 que es facil, te recomiendo utilizar lynx para ir leyendo el manual mientras instalas ya que el live-cd que te dejo no tiene entorno grafico.

Saludos

----------

## Noss

Solo ten cuidado si el kernel de la distro que te ha pasado el compañero no te acepta AHCI para tu chipset normalmente las placas que llevan E6600 llevan de chipset un ICH8. Espero que en la BIOS hayas puesto los SATA como AHCI para aprobechar todas las capacidades de un hd SATA. Por otro lado si instalastes windows con los SATA configurados como IDE, cuando cambies a AHCI no te arrancará windows... Así que tendrás que cambiar primero los drivers de windows y meterle los AHCI de tu placa... Si no sabes como hacerlo y quieres hay por la red un manual, que si no lo encuentras lo busco y te pego el link.. 

Un saludo y espero haberme explicado bien   :Wink: 

P.D: Si al final decides poner los SATA como AHCI y el kernel de la distro que te pasó el compañero no lo acepta prueba con ubuntu en su última versión lleva un kernel 2.6.20 que lo pilla sin problemas....

un saludo!

----------

## zorth

gracias chicos  :Smile: 

voy a ver si pongo el AHCI en lugar de modo ide como efectivamente, lo tengo ahora con el xp. hecho de menos gentoo y solo llevo desde el sabado sin el despues de 4 años de fiel servicio, no aguanto xp por mas rato, solo lo quiero para jugar a los juegos que llevaban acumulando polvo por no poderlos jugar con el equipo que tenia y es que es triste reconocer la inversion de 1500 euros en una maquina porque la otra... no me tiraba en los juegos.... pero que le vamos a hacer xD.

pues venga, bajo ubuntu e instalo desde ahi gentoo siguiendo el manual del amd64. un saludote  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

 *zorth wrote:*   

> gracias chicos 
> 
> voy a ver si pongo el AHCI en lugar de modo ide como efectivamente, lo tengo ahora con el xp. hecho de menos gentoo y solo llevo desde el sabado sin el despues de 4 años de fiel servicio, no aguanto xp por mas rato, solo lo quiero para jugar a los juegos que llevaban acumulando polvo por no poderlos jugar con el equipo que tenia y es que es triste reconocer la inversion de 1500 euros en una maquina porque la otra... no me tiraba en los juegos.... pero que le vamos a hacer xD.
> 
> pues venga, bajo ubuntu e instalo desde ahi gentoo siguiendo el manual del amd64. un saludote 

 

Y reucerda lo que te dije!!! para que windows te siga arrancando antes de cambiar a modo AHCI en la bios has de cambiar los drivers en windows...

Si no lo haces así tendrás que entrar a la bios para arrancar windows y ponerlos como IDE

un saludo!

----------

## zorth

hola.

gracias por los consejos noss  :Smile: 

tengo la gigabyte 965p-dq6 rev.3.3

en la bios, he puesto 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SATA RAID/AHCI Mode [enabled]
> 
> SATA Port0-3 Native Mode [disabled]
> ...

 

en windows, siguiendo tu consejo puse el controlador para ich8r y ahora, me arranca en ahci. la dvdrw al prinipio no la dectectaba tras el cambio porque tenia las 2 opciones en bios de AHCI en lugar de AHCI en la primera e IDE en la ultima. ahora va bien, o eso parece.

a ver que tal ahora sale la instalacion.  :Smile: 

saludos noss

----------

## zorth

a los que teneis c2 duo con placas tipo asus p5b deluxe, gigabyte dq6, ds4, ds3, etc etc etc

como teneis la bios configurada respecto a AHCI vs. IDE MODE ?

tengo por ahora windows, y no hay forma de grabar las isos para instalar gentoo. en la bios, tengo configurado AHCI enabled, asi:

```

SATA RAID/AHCI Mode [enabled] 

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode [disabled] 

Y MAS ABAJO.... 

Onboard SATA/IDE Device [enabled] 

Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode [IDE]

```

y resulta, que la grabadora ahora no me graba. googleando es un problema comun parece ser. este problema, tambien afectara a gentoo ? segun el XP, mi dvdrw conectada como master al ide1, bueno, el unico ide de mi placa, una gigabyte dq6 rev3.3, es un disposito SCSI que no ide. asi que cuando lanzo nero para grabar la iso a los 30 segs deja de grabar y me deja el disco practicamente en blanco.

debo de volver entonces, a deshabilitar AHCI en la bios y optar por sata/ide device como IDE en lugar de AHCI ?

ando perdido.

saludos.

----------

## Noss

A ver te cuento hata lo que yo se... Resulta que las placas para core 2 duo, todas las que yo conozco llevan un chipset intel, generalmente el ICH8. Este chipset controla tus unidades SATA, y en la bios yo lo configuraría como AHCI. Luego para las unidades IDE llegas otro chipset (por ejemplo el mío es el JMicron, en tu caso puede ser otro), que suele ser tambien un chipset SATA pero que has de configurar como IDE, para que te pille todas tus unidades IDE, como tu cdrom. Una vez hagas esto no deberías tener ningún problema ni con windows ni con linux.

 Para resumir. Tu placa tiene dos chipsets SATA, la diferencia que uno es el de intel el ICH8 y controlará las unidades SATA (yo lo pondría como AHCI), y el segundo aún siendo SATA lo configuras como IDE, ya que va a controlar tus unidades, IDE, si lo haces así, no creo que tengas ningún problema

un saludo!

P.D. Recuerda activar el módulo del chipset que controla tus unidades IDE en el kernel

----------

## zorth

hola noss.

mi placa tiene las mismas controladoras imagino que tu. ich8r y jmicron para ides. la gigabyte dq6 que tengo, controla el ich8r 6 puertos satas de color amarillo en la placa y el jmicron el canal ide (master y slave) mas 2 controladoras satas de color purpura. pues, asi lo tengo yo, el ich8r en modo AHCI y el jmicron compatible y habilitado en modo IDE y resulta, que no se si en linux pasara, pero en windows por tenerlo asi como lo tengo, se ve que mi pioneer 108 dvdrw no me graba los cds/dvds correctamente. ayer, me grabo un cdr pero me casco 3 cds mas con fallos de grabacion y en los foros googleando, veo que es un problema comun que aun no parece tener solucion al menos, para la gente en windows O_o.

en fin, tanto tiempo esperando para equipo nuevo y despues de gastarme un paston veo horrorizado las incompatibilidades, la falta de desarrollo y atencion al cliente entre los tios de nvidia en sus drivers estables para el G80, los mamones de intel para su ich8r y la mierda de jmicron que gigabyte, da un controlador para windows que es un clon del jmicron original y tanto uno como otro, hacen inestable mis grabaciones de dvd/cds.

a ver si este finde me lo monto para meter gentoo y finalmente, lo dejo como lo tengo y tienes tu, en ahci para ich8r e ide para jmicron, bueno, es que no hay alternativa posible xDDDDD

saludos noss y gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## Noss

Tienes otra alternativa barata y que te funcionará 100%. Comprarte una unidad dvdrw sata y desabilitar el jmicron en la bios. Yo al final lo tengo así, y vendí la IDE. Pero yo con la IDE no noté ningún fallo ni en windows ni en linux... Pero por tenerlo todo SATA (el ide está muerto), pues la vendí y compré una sata, que de precio son exactas a las IDE y encima pesan menos, por lo menos la mía, es una samsung no se que.... Ahora mi putada es mi portátil ACER que no tiene ni 8 meses y ya se ha jodido la tarjeta wireless ipw3945ABG de intel, la cabrona no es ya solo que no conecte a ningún router, sino que ni siquiera detecta ninguna señal, ni aunque lo pegues literalmente al router wifi... En fin tiraré de garantía intentaré venderlo de segunda manos aunque pierda 400 y me compraré alguno que sea duro, no esta mierda que se ha roto sola... Si conoces algún portátial DURO con 2Gb de ram disco duro 120Gb SATA unidad DVD tarjeta gráfica NVIDIA, que sea un core 2 duo, y sobretodo que esté todo soportado en linux, por favor dame un toque me urge...

A ver ahora el tiempo que estaré sin portatil me cago en intel... XDDD Bueno perdona por el rollo pero me he pillado un mosqueo que no veas, fueron 1.080 lo que me costó...

un saludo!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Noss wrote:*   

> (el ide está muerto)

 

Bueno jeje, eso es mucho decir, se siguen fabricando y vendiendo miles y miles de unidades IDE todos los días, de la misma forma que pci no ha muerto, vhs tampoco y tampoco los cdrom, aunque haya dvds. Te he puesto ejemplos de tecnologías que son muy superiores a las anteriores, y aún así siguen vigentes con la misma fuerza que en el pasado.

El caso de ide vs. sata para mí es aún más claro, porque la superioridad de sata sobre ide no es tanta (más bien es marginal en la mayoría de los casos). Si de verdad la gente quisiera tanta potencia todo el mundo usaría unidades scsi, y hace tiempo que los precios habrían bajado, como pasa con todo lo que se hace común.

 *Quote:*   

> Si conoces algún portátial DURO con 2Gb de ram disco duro 120Gb SATA unidad DVD tarjeta gráfica NVIDIA, que sea un core 2 duo, y sobretodo que esté todo soportado en linux, por favor dame un toque me urge...
> 
> 

 

El otro día estuve mirando algunos y vi un par de toshibas interesantes, y bastante duros (los tuve en mano). El hardware a primera vista parecía no presentar problema con linux, aunque yo mismo tengo aún que estudiarlos bien, también necesito uno jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## Noss

Alo que me refería con que estaba muerto, es que ya en las placas no se les está dando soporte nativo, sino por medio de un chiset SATA.... En cuanto a lo de los thosiba voy a mirarlos a ver si veo algo, por ahora me han hablado bien de los IBM dicen que incluso una de las pruebas de resistencia era tirarlos a los dumies o como se escriba, para ver lo que resistían jajajajjajaaj. Ahora seguro que se pasan de precio... Por cierto ahora la wifi del portátil me rula de perlas, parece que falla cuando le da la gana. Algunos dicen que siendo un dispositivo wireless es normal que a veces le pase, y otros que no es normal, en cualquier caso voy a vender este portátil y comprarme otro mejor y más duro...

un saludo

----------

## zorth

hola chicos.

ACER, para mi, una marca asquerosa, con componentes baratos, genericos y de mala calidad y peor acabado montados. una ex, tenia una torre acer T120 y flipe cuando vi que la placa era acer, con una bios sin actualizar tras mas de un año y medio en el mercado, todos los componentes genericos, la fuente marca "ACME" ( la del correcaminos xD ) con 1 canal para los 12v que daba " ojo! 10 amperios O_O ". vamos, alucinante la pedazo de full de equipo. luego, otra amiga tiene un acer de portatil, con grabadora dvdrw liteon no se que mas y no se sabe si por la dvdrw o por la placa de acer o por que narices, no le daba la real gana de reconocer dvds verbatim ni -r ni +r. por cierto, su wifi tambien fallaba cada x minutos de inactividad. solucion en windows ? deshabilitarla en el administrador de dispositivos y volverla a habilitar. nada de no usar dhcp porque si no, no habia forma que rulara mas de media hora seguida, desconexiones cada 2 x 3. 

toshiba lei que descambiaba miles de baterias porque eran defectuosas. espero que hayan solucionado ese tema:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/153853/0/toshiba/sony/baterias/

y no es mala idea la de comprarme una grabadora sata dvdrw, pero deshabilitar el jmicron.... no se yo. ya vere que hago, porque mientras el @!#%!" de windows me tire en los juegos es lo que me interesa de el. seguramente deje el tema tal cual esta.

gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

bueno, acabo de bajarme sabayon x64 minimal cd que ya he visto que arranca sin mayores problemas con entorno grafico asi como el tbz de la stage3 de amd64 asi que... me lio como mas me gusta, en el silencio de la madrugada mientras otros duermen, a instalar gentoo en el nuevo equipo.

saludos

----------

## zorth

vaya, el modulo sky2 de mi Marvell Yukon 88E8056 no debe ir bien en linux o me lo parece a mi ? con sabayon x86_64 cdlive y su kernel 2.6.20-r3 no hacia mas que configurar la red que tiraba 30 segs y se acabo. segun dmesg, habia cientos de lineas repetitivas con:

eth0 up

eth0 down

eth0 up

eth0 down

eth0 up

eth0 down

eth0 up

eth0 down ................. y asi hasta aburrirse.

mi gozo en un pozo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ya tenia montado el entorno chroot y no ha habido forma de pasar del punto donde bajar el portage actualizado porque la controladora de red integrada, no tira ni para dios.

sera cuestion de comprarse una eth pci de toda la vida tipo realtek de 6 euros y arreando.

me piro a sobar que ando mosqueado y no es bueno estar delante de esto mas tiempo a las 5.20 am   :Twisted Evil: 

saludos

----------

## zorth

 :Razz:  ya estoy en mi nuevo gentoo   :Laughing: 

```

mar may  8 17:27:52 CEST 2007

/usr/src/linux

root!! Kronos: pts/2: 28 files 22Mb-> uname -a

Linux Kronos 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 7 23:23:56 CEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

no he logrado por ello, arrancar las X con mi antiguo y configurado xorg.conf tras rectificar las secciones de monitor y grafica. ahora tengo un tft asus de 22 y la grafica es pciexpress, asi que xorgcfg me ha resuelto... por ahora.... el tema y tengo 3D en kde  :Smile: 

tendre que pulir eso entre otras cosillas.

la manera mas facil para instalar gentoo fue el bajarme el stage3 de amd64, el portage-latest y arrancar bajo una sabayon x86_64 en entorno chroot. me ha ido de perlas y sobretodo, he alucinado a la velocidad que compila el trasto, que por cierto, lo tengo subido de 2.4ghz a 3.8ghz    :Cool: 

abrire un thread nuevo para cuestionar unas dudas.

gracias por todo chicos.

----------

## Noss

Felicidades!, ya me dirás qué parámetros has tocado en la bios para tener esa velocidad estable. Yo tengo el mismo micro que tú, y mis memorias son de 800Mhz con lo que deberían soportar bien el overclock... 

un saludo!

----------

